# FreeBSD file server and backups



## danaeckel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I am curious how everybody does backups on their FreeBSD machines for ideas how I should set mine up. My setup is an old PC with a 200GB IDE HDD. I also have a 1TB USB HDD plugged in as well.

My client systems includes a couple of macs with 10.7 installed, and a couple of Windows 7 PC's as well as a linux laptop (this one isn't a priority). I would like to do bare metal restores on the windows, as well as macs if possible and of course the FreeBSD server itself. 

I was thinking of bare metal backups going right to the 1TB drive, and have home folders on the 200GB drive that will be synced if it is on the network. I would also like to have a media folder (for PS3, and stuff like that), but not for sure if that should be on the 1TB or the 200.

Is this out of line?

Dana


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2012)

Boot the Windows and Linux machines with Clonezilla and it will connect via ssh to the FreeBSD system.  Windows backups take a lot of space.  You can make backups of the FreeBSD server to dump files, preferably on the disk not being backed up, but it's not really a backup if you can't take it elsewhere.


----------

